# plywood thickness



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Wich plywood thickness is good for boardcuts ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Most of us use 3/4 inch, but I have used 1/2 and even 1/4 for extra small frames.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree 3/4"

Depending on your tools it may be easier to cut templates from thinner sheets and glue them.

Birch is the strongest as far as I know.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thin quality 3/8 Baltic birch makes an amazingly comfortable pocket-able shooter .


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> I agree 3/4"
> 
> Depending on your tools it may be easier to cut templates from thinner sheets and glue them.
> 
> Birch is the strongest as far as I know.





Happy Henry said:


> Most of us use 3/4 inch, but I have used 1/2 and even 1/4 for extra small frames.





treefork said:


> Thin quality 3/8 Baltic birch makes an amazingly comfortable pocket-able shooter .


okay thanks


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

After shooting my Lil Plinkers a while I'm finding 5/8" is a really nice thickness for small frames.


----------

